# Wallets?



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone found the perfect wallet? I'm not sure such a thing exists. I'm still on the hunt for mine, so I'm wondering what you guys carry. I rarely, if ever, carry cash, and when I do I can just keep it loose in my pocket. I really just need a wallet to hold 6 cards- drivers license, debit card, credit card, business credit card, Costco membership, and insurance card. If it had 8 slots that'd be nice for flexibility, but not needed. I want it thin and I hate money clips; I've found so many credit card holders that would have been perfect except they featured non-removable money clips!

Any suggestions?


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought one in montreal a year or so ago, store is m0851, or check out bellroy


----------



## wsfarrell (Jul 11, 2013)

The Mulholland Brothers Classic Billfold is the best wallet ever made, in my opinion. Thin, non-divided bill section (which helps with thinness), great leather (better than Coach), lasts forever.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 11, 2013)

Saddleback leather

They are think and extremely durable, my friend has one that is a couple of years old that looks just like the day he got it. I plan on grabbing one shortly just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought a Hugo Boss knockoff in China. It isn't overly loaded but not minimalist. 6-7 cards, license, a few bills and the inevitable receipts. I was expecting it to fall apart in a few months but I have been carrying it since...1998!!! The moral? Forget brand names and keep your money in your wallet.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 11, 2013)

My brother lives in Denmark and carries a little metal sleeve with rubber on the inside, his carries 5 cards, but he says some carry more and have auto features. I think it was called a Slim King, I looked for them when I was in europe and decided I would probably have better luck just looking online when I got home. Totally forgot until now.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry, it was the ThinKing. They have them all over, sorta pricey and they only carry 1-4 cards. Sounds good to keep one on you, and maybe the cards you can afford to lose in another in your car. Would atleast save you from carrying a wallet.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2013)

stewart/stand  I have this one and like it a lot. They also make them in all Stainless fabric-


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2013)

Whoa, I think I might go with this one, the size is perfect!

http://www.stewartstand.com/collections/men/products/leather-exterior-driving-wallet-black

I've looked at Saddleback before but nothing there is quite exactly what I'm looking for. I don't care about names and would prefer to not pay a premium for a name brand (although I am willing to pay for a quality product).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 11, 2013)

first. i would never buy a knockoff. i dont think counterfeiting is a victimless crime. JMO.

second..i have had three wallets my adult life. all of them from Coach. they are made of a super soft leather, and bombproof. the one in my pocket now is only about 2 years old. i flat out abused that last one. including, two unplanned visits to the inside of my washing machine. one 400 mile roadtrip for the wallet while riding the the back of an open pickup truck..in winter rain.

i expect them to last a long time, so i dont mind spending a tad more. bi-folds only. small, light. always black.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2013)

I have carried one of these for about ten years and I expect another ten. I haven't gone easy on mine, but it has held up really well, is quite slim but can carry more when you need it to and the money clip can be removed. 
http://www.tumi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11632641&prodFindSrc=paramNav&MobileOptOut=1


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 11, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I have carried one of these for about ten years and I expect another ten. I haven't gone easy on mine, but it has held up really well, is quite slim but can carry more when you need it to and the money clip can be removed.
> http://www.tumi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11632641&prodFindSrc=paramNav&MobileOptOut=1



gah..i dont know what i was thinking. my wallets are Tumi..not Coach. my bathroom supply kit is coach. duh.

TUMI! glass, that one you showed was similar to my last one..mine now is the same, just textured leather.


----------



## jayhay (Jul 11, 2013)

J Folds are really nice too. Very worth checking out.

http://shop.jfold.com/accessories


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 11, 2013)

Inexpensive (~$15), one of the thinnest around, and will hold your six cards and more. All-Ett Sport Wallet:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028ZT8ZS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20






I've carried one for the last six years.

Rick


----------



## Lefty (Jul 11, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I have carried one of these for about ten years and I expect another ten. I haven't gone easy on mine, but it has held up really well, is quite slim but can carry more when you need it to and the money clip can be removed.
> http://www.tumi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11632641&prodFindSrc=paramNav&MobileOptOut=1



I carried this exact wallet for about 5 years, but it ended up breaking on the clip. My wife got me a beautiful, thin Danier one, much like it, and before I had a chance to use it, I got my department issued one with my badge. I'm sometimes tempted to go to the Danier wallet, but for now I'll stick with the card and badge holder.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't carry a wallet per se, but I have something that takes the place of it and more than meets my needs. Oh yeah, it is bombproof too:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1042820...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2013)

2 fold with ID flap. Perfect.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009WMH0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jim said:


> stewart/stand  I have this one and like it a lot. They also make them in all Stainless fabric-



those stainless ones looks cool! Plus they shield rfid equipped cards. I wonder if they'd mess will the mag strip over time though...


----------



## GConcept999 (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw a Groupon deal on Big Skinny wallet a month or two ago, the reviews for it is decent. They advertise "ultra-thin nylon microfiber material 10 times thinner & lighter than leather". I was gonna get one, but the Groupon expired, and I didn't want it anymore, haha.

http://www.bigskinny.net/


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a Billy Kirk wallet (picture below). It is a bi-fold that only holds cards, and I have stopped carrying cash completely. Once you stop carrying cash, the wallet options are even more, and you will love the light weight minimalist wallet approach. I haven't carried cash on me for three now and it has only made things difficult less than five times during that time. I carry five cards: a visa, an amex, my driver license, a health insurance card and ATM card for special occasions when I need cash. 

I also gave up wearing a watch at the same time. Free yourself. 

k.


----------



## stopbarking (Jul 12, 2013)

I've got this wallet. It's held up really well for 2 years under my large behind. Some Etsy things are scary but this guy makes really good wallets. Might not be as thin as you want but it stays in the larger pockets of chef pants really well.

As a bonus it has Hylian crest tooled on it!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/156171627/the-legend-of-zelda-royal-hylian-crest?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## mano (Jul 12, 2013)

I have this but in black and red interior. With the Aspinal sale it's affordable:
http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/eshop-catalogue/homeware-and-gifts/summer-sale/mens-collection/7154-billfold-wallet-in-smooth-sapphire-blue-and-ivory-with-cobalt-blue-suede

http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/eshop-catalogue/homeware-and-gifts/summer-sale/mens-collection


----------



## jigert (Jul 12, 2013)

Got one from my girlfriend. Not sure if it's exactly this one or from this vendor but it's the same design
http://www.etsy.com/listing/1545614...er-credit-card?ref=br_feed_40&br_feed_tlp=men

Really like since I only have 5 cards and sometimes some bills. Minimalistic.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 12, 2013)

My wife bought me a Coach wallet; bifold with ID flap. I was reluctant at first, but must say, the buffalo hide leather has held up exceptionally well.


----------



## Craig (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.leather-works.ca/wallets/1.htm

I came across this guy when I was driving the Cabot trail a couple of years ago. The version without the coin purse, obviously. It's great, doesn't even really show signs of wear yet.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jaw leather makes some beautiful wallets.
www.jawleathergoods.com


----------



## bkultra (Jul 12, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> Jaw leather makes some beautiful wallets.
> www.jawleathergoods.com



I use one of his knife rolls and it is indeed well made.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jul 12, 2013)

You can see my wallet here, it was hand made for me by a maker is South Africa. The outside is Elephant and the inside is purple Kangaroo hide. It has six slots (Three on each side of the fold) for cards and a large slot in the back for bills.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 12, 2013)

I've had the same Ghurka 101 for years. in another 10 or 15 years, when it's worn out, I'll buy another Ghurka 101. I've had this wallet for 6 years or so, and the dye hasn't even thinned on the corners. My dad swore by his Ghurka 101, which he used since they came out originally, until he died in 2006 (it's around here, somewhere, but it's truly worn out, after two decades). I wish my (Italian) Vasques and my Rolex were as hard-wearing.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nothing fancy, but I carry this. I HATE having a wallet, but always have my phone, so this makes sense. The "plastic" is fine to text and browse through, but I do have to take it out to talk on, sometimes it sticks and presses the screen ending the call or turning on speakerphone. It has enough slots for stuff like ID, insurance cards and a couple credit cards. I normally just crumple up my cash in my pocket (yeah I'm one of those guys, lol) so no need for a bill pocket. 

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/mission-cycling-wallet


----------



## hoop (Jul 12, 2013)

Bellroy slim sleeve for me...







I'm a huge fan of losing the pocket bulk and this wallet is the best I've found by far!

-hoop


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 13, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> Jaw leather makes some beautiful wallets.
> www.jawleathergoods.com



Okay, you're the winner. On order


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2013)

pitonboy said:


> Okay, you're the winner. On order



Which one did you get? The do look like a nice combo of finished VS cowboy.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had the same leather fossil wallet for 12 years and has held up fine. I don't know of anything else I have had that long.


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 14, 2013)

Jim said:


> Which one did you get? The do look like a nice combo of finished VS cowboy.



Brown on brown classic wallet full color


----------



## don (Jul 14, 2013)

hoop said:


> Bellroy slim sleeve for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite nice.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 14, 2013)

This type was my first wallet to own. I like that this wallet is small enough to fit neatly in a front pocket of your pants (a good countermeasure against pickpocketing) yet you still can have a good amount of cash and a few cards fit in.

http://bosca.com/the-mens-store/mens-wallets/money-clip-wpocket-old-leather-classic.html#85


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 14, 2013)

hoop said:


> Bellroy slim sleeve for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is easily going to be my next wallet. Less bulk is good. 

k.


----------

